# *Updated* Jetbeam RRT01 XM-L2



## 430Scuderia (Jun 14, 2013)

Just arrived from Fastech, under $55 w/cpf discount(Thanks cpf!), Hong Kong to USA in 8 business days.
Has been updated to XM-L2 though I don't which one-states 600 lumens.This is a gift for someone so I didn't open the package.
Didn't see anything on jetbeamlight.com home page about this. Packaging is different as it includes "niteye" too.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jun 15, 2013)

Interesting! I thought after the whole Sysmax vs Niteye thing the Jetbeam branding was just going to be dropped. This is worth looking in to...


----------



## Romanko (Jun 15, 2013)

Please make photo of reflector.


----------



## sticktodrum (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh cool, I ordered one of those before the weekend from Fasttech so that'll be cool to see when it shows up.


----------



## 430Scuderia (Jun 15, 2013)

Bigmac_79 said:


> Interesting! I thought after the whole Sysmax vs Niteye thing the Jetbeam branding was just going to be dropped. This is worth looking in to...



Here is the back of the box...


----------



## jay_rush (Jun 15, 2013)

can anyone tell me what is the official jetbeam website? i had it bookmarked before but they changed it and now i think its this other site but it seems way to crappy to be their official one.


----------



## Bumble (Jun 16, 2013)

first one of these ive seen,interested in what reflector type it uses, also pop an aw imr 18350 in it


----------



## gopajti (Jun 16, 2013)

jay_rush said:


> can anyone tell me what is the official jetbeam website? i had it bookmarked before but they changed it and now i think its this other site but it seems way to crappy to be their official one.



http://jetbeamlight.com/
http://jetbeamlight.gotoip3.com/


----------



## shelm (Jun 16, 2013)

does Jetbeam still exist?? :thinking:


----------



## kj2 (Jun 16, 2013)

shelm said:


> does Jetbeam still exist?? :thinking:


yeah of course, why wouldn't they??


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jun 16, 2013)

kj2 said:


> yeah of course, why wouldn't they??



A while back the group that manufactured Jetbeam lights (Niteye) and the group that sold and distributed them (Sysmax, also sold Nitecore) had a disagreement, and both started claiming only they had the right to the Jetbeam name. After that, Niteye started putting out lights under the Niteye brand and ended their arrangement of letting Sysmax sell Jetbeam lights, so it looked like the Jetbeam brand was done, to be replaced by the Niteye brand. But this evidence suggests that the company that manufactures Jetbeam has decided to go on selling both Jetbeam and Niteye branded lights.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 16, 2013)

Bigmac_79 said:


> A while back the group that manufactured Jetbeam lights (Niteye) and the group that sold and distributed them (Sysmax, also sold Nitecore) had a disagreement, and both started claiming only they had the right to the Jetbeam name. After that, Niteye started putting out lights under the Niteye brand and ended their arrangement of letting Sysmax sell Jetbeam lights, so it looked like the Jetbeam brand was done, to be replaced by the Niteye brand. But this evidence suggests that the company that manufactures Jetbeam has decided to go on selling both Jetbeam and Niteye branded lights.


What I know is; that Niteye is a sub-brand of Jetbeam. That Sysmax has the name "jetbeam" registered in Europe. Jetbeam kicked-out Sysmax for distributing.


----------



## shelm (Jun 16, 2013)

.. and because of all that i decided that Jetbeam does not exist any longer in my world :nana:
i am done with Jetbeam and Niteye brands, labels and companies.

Nitcore is different though. They are industry leader right next to Fenix and Olight. 
Therefore i cannot cancel it from my list of existing brands.


----------



## cyclesport (Jun 16, 2013)

430Scuderia said:


> Just arrived from Fastech, under $55 w/cpf discount(Thanks cpf!), Hong Kong to USA in 8 business days.
> Has been updated to XM-L2 though I don't which one-states 600 lumens.This is a gift for someone so I didn't open the package.
> Didn't see anything on jetbeamlight.com home page about this. Packaging is different as it includes "niteye" too.



Maybe I'm missing something, but just to be clear...you ordered the XM-L T6 (500L) version and Fasttech sent you the updated XM-L2? Because I don't see the new 600L version on Fasttech's site?


----------



## gopajti (Jun 16, 2013)

shelm said:


> does Jetbeam still exist??




?? many new (not only updated) Jetbeam models released in 2013, you didn't see these lights? DDR26, DDR30 (in EU Niteye DDR30), SSR50, SSA10, SSA20, SSC10, SSC20 and DDA40 (4AA) with digital display coming soon with XM-L2 U2 led and max output will be ~1000lm.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 16, 2013)

gopajti said:


> and DDA40 (4AA) with digital display coming soon with XM-L2 U2 led and max output will be ~1000lm.


This sounds good


----------



## Bumble (Jun 16, 2013)

kj2 said:


> This sounds good



+1 it sure does


----------



## EZO (Jun 16, 2013)

430Scuderia said:


> Just arrived from Fastech, under $55 w/cpf discount(Thanks cpf!)



Could somebody elaborate on the FASTECH CPF discount? I don't see them on the list of dealers offering CPF discount codes over at the MarketPlace and searching both CPF and CPFMP doesn't turn up anything either. I was just about to place an order with FASTECH when I noticed their discount mentioned in this thread. Thanks!

Edit: Never mind.....I figured it out. My Bad.... FASTTECH has two Ts, not one. I finally found a 5/16/13 post from Greta who was responding to someone with the same question I had. She said, _"FastTech has not even logged into the MP since January. Their advertising subscription expired and despite efforts to contact them, they have not responded or renewed."_ (Apparently, Greta misspelled Fasttech too!" )


----------



## Bumble (Jun 16, 2013)

EZO said:


> Could somebody elaborate on the FASTECH CPF discount? I don't see them on the list of dealers offering CPF discount codes over at the MarketPlace and searching both CPF and CPFMP doesn't turn up anything either. I was just about to place an order with FASTECH when I noticed their discount mentioned in this thread. Thanks!



check your private messages


----------



## EZO (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Bumble!


----------



## Bumble (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi, i cannot seem to find any info at all on this xm-l2 upgraded rrt-01. no one else seems to sell it... FT doesnt even list it yet seem to sell it !. hold on guys.. ive worked it out 

the film MIB "aka men in black" is actually true ! the guys at FT are quite obviously ALIENS ,and this "600 lumen upgrade rrt-01" is actually a device they are going to use to take over our planet.

EDIT! oh well ... there are no aliens...amazon sells them... lol


----------



## cyclesport (Jun 16, 2013)

Bumble said:


> Hi, i cannot seem to find any info at all on this xm-l2 upgraded rrt-01. no one else seems to sell it... FT doesnt even list it yet seem to sell it !. hold on guys.. ive worked it out
> 
> the film MIB "aka men in black" is actually true ! the guys at FT are quite obviously ALIENS ,and this "600 lumen upgrade rrt-01" is actually a device they are going to use to take over our planet.
> 
> EDIT! oh well ... there are no aliens...amazon sells them... lol



That's what I asked the op back in post #14? I think he's saying he ordered the T6 version but was shipped the updated XM-L2...but he hasn't confirmed? Problem is Amazon is $30 higher for the same light if Fasttech does have it. I emailed FT and am waiting to hear if they have it and how to get it, and how much...will post update when I hear back.


----------



## AFireInside (Jun 16, 2013)

I ordered one of these from fasttech recently that hasn't shipped yet so I asked them if it will be the new xm-l2 version. They replied saying no it will be the old xm-l one

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## FlashKat (Jun 16, 2013)

RRT-01 price has gone up tonight to $85.48


----------



## 430Scuderia (Jun 17, 2013)

cyclesport said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but just to be clear...you ordered the XM-L T6 (500L) version and Fasttech sent you the updated XM-L2? Because I don't see the new 600L version on Fasttech's site?



That is correct. I ordered with the intent of receiving the 500L XM-L T6 version listed on the FastTech site (I apologize for my initial misspelling). They sent me this updated XM-L2 version.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jun 17, 2013)

430Scuderia said:


> That is correct. I ordered with the intent of receiving the 500L XM-L T6 version listed on the FastTech site (I apologize for my initial misspelling). They sent me this updated XM-L2 version.




:rock:


----------



## Bumble (Jun 17, 2013)

FlashKat said:


> RRT-01 price has gone up tonight to $85.48



yep... lots of other lights seem to have gone up as well  some of them a lot higher. looks like theres a lot LESS cheap lights at FT....


----------



## cyclesport (Jun 17, 2013)

FlashKat said:


> RRT-01 price has gone up tonight to $85.48



Yep...that's what I'm getting from Fasttech too. I thought the op's claim of the RRT-01 XM-L2 @ $55 sounded too good to be true...seems like just an error in FT's shipping.


----------



## gopajti (Jun 17, 2013)

newest Jetbeam catalog incl some older models with XM-L2 led update, eg BC40, 3M, RRT0, RRT3 etc
http://elemlampa.blog.hu/2013/06/17/jetbeam_katalogus

edit: catalog updated today (2013.06.18)


----------



## sticktodrum (Jun 17, 2013)

Bumble said:


> yep... lots of other lights seem to have gone up as well  some of them a lot higher. looks like theres a lot LESS cheap lights at FT....




Yeah, it seems so... That's unfortunate. There are still good coupon codes to use, but for a Chinese dealer the price increases I'm seeing now are a big turn away. That being said, I ordered the RRT-01 before the weekend and got a shipping notice today. I guess we'll see what happens with that. I'm not expected the XML2 version, I was just happy to get the regular one at that price.


----------



## 430Scuderia (Jun 17, 2013)

cyclesport said:


> Yep...that's what I'm getting from Fasttech too. I thought the op's claim of the RRT-01 XM-L2 @ $55 sounded too good to be true...seems like just an error in FT's shipping.



The price was $56.97 for 1 piece. With a 5% discount, I paid $54.12 shipped to the US. Shall I post a pic of my invoice?

Sounds like sour grapes on your part. You snooze, you lose.

CPF member "Sticktodrum" states he was able to order one under the old price.

There was another post somewhere here previously stating that FT was selling them at giveaway prices after Thrunite had some group buy on the exact same light but FT price still had them beat.


----------



## oRAirwolf (Jun 17, 2013)

I got the XML1 version from Fasttech probably 2 weeks ago. Ugggggggggggggggh I am annoyed!!!!


----------



## sticktodrum (Jun 17, 2013)

430Scuderia said:


> The price was $56.97 for 1 piece. With a 5% discount, I paid $54.12 shipped to the US. Shall I post a pic of my invoice?
> 
> Sounds like sour grapes on your part. You snooze, you lose.
> 
> ...



Yes, I ordered one at that exact price. It's shipped, so I'll see what the end result is of that. I guess I got in on the lucky period of good prices.


----------



## cyclesport (Jun 17, 2013)

430Scuderia said:


> The price was $56.97 for 1 piece. With a 5% discount, I paid $54.12 shipped to the US. Shall I post a pic of my invoice?
> 
> Sounds like sour grapes on your part. You snooze, you lose.
> 
> ...



Chill pal...I never accused you of anything?! I clearly stated it seemed like an error on FT's part. I merely meant it seemed to good to be true that that Fasttech would intentionally sell the updated version so cheap upon it's release.


----------



## cyclesport (Jun 18, 2013)

sticktodrum said:


> Yes, I ordered one at that exact price. It's shipped, so I'll see what the end result is of that. I guess I got in on the lucky period of good prices.



Be interested in hearing what version you ultimately get? I received another email from FT this morning after I questioned them again about the stock status of the RRT-01 XM-L2 and this was the reply...
"Sorry for NEW Jetbeam RRT-01 XM-L2 600 Lumens is unavailable on our website.

SKU 1291308 is a JETBeam RRT01 Cree XM-L T6 500-Lumen LED Flashlight, which in newly designation. you can take a reference in this following link:

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0...am-rrt01-cree-xm-l-t6-500-lumen-led-flashligh

Please feel free to write us whenever you have questions. We're always here to help." ....the link FT attached is the old version at $85.48? Not sure what to believe at this point...


----------



## Bumble (Jun 18, 2013)

@ cyclesport, it is rather strange eh.. to supply a product which is different to whats actually listed on site.. then when you contact them its like " its unavailable" ? anyways FT with there new higher pricing on certain products has now become a "worth a look" company, as to a "goto company"... just my opinion.


----------



## Dirtbasher (Jun 18, 2013)

FASTTECH put up all their prices on the 17th, due to Map, what a pity, luckily I got my order in before....


----------



## sticktodrum (Jun 25, 2013)

Got my package from FT today. Pretty quick I must say. Also, happy to report I did indeed receive the newer version with the XM-L2 emitter.


----------



## 430Scuderia (Jun 25, 2013)

^ Good deal as I'm sure that's all they have in stock now :twothumbs


----------



## cyclesport (Jun 25, 2013)

sticktodrum said:


> Got my package from FT today. Pretty quick I must say. Also, happy to report I did indeed receive the newer version with the XM-L2 emitter.



Glad it worked out for you! Would be nice if (a) Fasttech changed their site to reflect the update, and (b) they _even admitted_ they have it in stock instead of claiming it's unavailable?! FWIW both HK Equip. and Light Junction state they'll being stocking it at some point soon and both offer discount codes.


----------



## Beckler (Jun 26, 2013)

gopajti said:


> newest Jetbeam catalog incl some older models with XM-L2 led update, eg BC40, 3M, RRT0, RRT3 etc
> http://elemlampa.blog.hu/2013/06/17/jetbeam_katalogus
> 
> edit: catalog updated today (2013.06.18)



Nice to see RRT0 updated - that's one small & bright light! I only wish RRT21 was updated to DDR26 levels, instead no update it seems...CreeT6? What's that?  Guess I'll have to go with SRT6 or 7.


----------



## aau007 (Jun 26, 2013)

Does Jetbeam start using the same plant as Nitecore? The packaging looks awfully similar. I like the old Jetbeam boxes and I save them. The new packaging does not look like a worthwhile saver.


----------



## blackFFM (Jun 27, 2013)

aau007 said:


> I like the old Jetbeam boxes and I save them.



Do you mean the black or the brown boxes?


----------



## bgyen (Jun 27, 2013)

Haha... he probably means that nice black box. The brown box is okay, but it's definitely not as nice as the black one.

Yeah, I can't see myself keeping the this new style packaging. It'll get just get thrown into my recycle bin.

Oooh, I just took another look at that picture above. Did that black box (on the right) come inside that yellow box? Or did the black box house another flashlight. The yellow box looks like what my Nitecore EA4 came packaged in. Inside was just a piece of plastic moulded to fit the EA4.


----------



## sticktodrum (Jun 27, 2013)

The black box came inside the yellow one. It was a very nice little presentation box, I'll be holding onto it as I do all my boxes.


----------



## aau007 (Jun 27, 2013)

blackFFM said:


> Do you mean the black or the brown boxes?


I save both the blacks and the browns. The black ones are very classy and the brown ones are decent enough to save.

I can't believe JB is now co-branding the Jetbeam and Niteye brands in the same product and even packaging. I have a feeling they are trying to phase out the Jetbeam name.


----------



## maoku (Jun 27, 2013)

it looks good~


----------



## AFireInside (Jul 1, 2013)

Just got mine today from Fasttech and got the XM-L2 version


----------



## 430Scuderia (Jul 2, 2013)

AFireInside said:


> Just got mine today from Fasttech and got the XM-L2 version



:rock:

Hopefully you got it at the super discounted price too.


----------



## AFireInside (Jul 2, 2013)

Sure did, ordered just in time! :thumbsup:


----------



## moeman (Jul 2, 2013)

What a great deal on a great light. Sad I missed it.


----------



## cyclesport (Jul 2, 2013)

moeman said:


> What a great deal on a great light. Sad I missed it.



Actually, hkequipment just added the new RRT-01 (XM-L2) to its site today and w/the CPF discount its $63 shipped...just ordered one from Stanley today myself!


----------



## aau007 (Jul 4, 2013)

So how many of you guys got the old price from FT but received the new version?


----------



## RedForest UK (Jul 4, 2013)

For a better deal just ask fasttech for a 'bulk price' quote for 1.


----------



## cyclesport (Jul 4, 2013)

RedForest UK said:


> For a better deal just ask fasttech for a 'bulk price' quote for 1.



That would be great if one could actually be assured of getting the new RRT-01, but first Fasttech would need to acknowledge then _even have_ the updated light in stock...when I asked them they claimed _they didn't even carry it_...see post #35. I think it would anger most people to order what they believe will be an updated RRT-01 XM-L2, and end up with the outdated version due to Fasttech's lack of consistency in communication.


----------



## moeman (Jul 4, 2013)

cyclesport said:


> Actually, hkequipment just added the new RRT-01 (XM-L2) to its site today and w/the CPF discount its $63 shipped...just ordered one from Stanley today myself!



Just buy the one from HKequipment. Comes out to $63 and it is the new one!


----------



## cyclesport (Jul 4, 2013)

moeman said:


> Just buy the one from HKequipment. Comes out to $63 and it is the new one!



Bingo!


----------



## aau007 (Jul 4, 2013)

Wallbuys now posted both versions.


----------



## Hondo (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes, and if you want to get the low price (actually a bit lower) that many of us did from Fasttech for the original model, just Google Wallbuys discount code. They charge a premium for the XM-L2 version, so they are not much different from HKequipment. I personally am quite satisfied with the 500 lumen model I got 2-3 months back, especially since my tint is a very pure white. Not going to chase down a new one to get the next LED upgrade.


----------



## SHADE02 (Jul 5, 2013)

gopajti said:


> newest Jetbeam catalog incl some older models with XM-L2 led update, eg BC40, 3M, RRT0, RRT3 etc
> http://elemlampa.blog.hu/2013/06/17/jetbeam_katalogus
> 
> edit: catalog updated today (2013.06.18)



hello gopajti, any idea of where to get the new version of the jet 3m xml-2?


----------



## JetskiMark (Jul 7, 2013)

Does anyone have both the XM-L and the XM-L2 versions of the RRT-01?

I know that you will probably not be able to detect the additional 100 lumens with your bare eyes.

Is the tint and the beam pattern the same between the two?

What about the detents and the build quality? It would be nice if the off position detent was more positive.

I have an RRT-01 with an XM-L and an OP reflector. I really like it. Enough to have purchased a Niteye EYE15 just to be able to run the 18650 body with the RRT-01 head. It is nice to have a 3400mAh cell on board. The extra length also allows all of my fingers to grip the body while I turn the ring. I paid $105.59 for the two. The Eye15 lacks the excellent sub-lumen levels. It has a nice off position detent, but it has ten more between off and max. These are unnecessary and annoying in my opinion.

It sure would be nice if JETBeam made an extender or 18650 body for it. If they included an 18650 extender in the box, I would have already bought a second one. That would really make this light versatile in terms of cell choice.

I am considering a second RRT-01. But I will wait until the Nitecore SRT5 is reviewed and then decide which one I want. The SRT5 would be less expensive because I would also need to buy another EYE15 with the RRT-01. Gotta have that 3400mAh 18650.


----------



## smarkum (Jul 7, 2013)

Can this run on an 18350?


----------



## JetskiMark (Jul 7, 2013)

smarkum said:


> Can this run on an 18350?



Yes. An unprotected 18350 fits perfectly and is brighter than when using a primary. An IMR is preferred.


----------



## smarkum (Jul 7, 2013)

Perfect. Thanks.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jul 8, 2013)

The ones currently for sale, do they have an orange peel reflector?


----------



## sticktodrum (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes, if it's a recent build of the light, it'll have an OP reflector. All of the newer XM-L2 versions do.


----------



## EZO (Jul 8, 2013)

For whatever it's worth I noticed that on 6/28/13 DX (of all places) started offering some (apparently) genuine JETBeams including the 500 Lumen OP version of the RRT01 for $66.70 (SKU: 224150). They've also got the JETBeam DDR30 XM-L U3 for the _killer price_ of $192.10 as well as the JETBeam DDC25 Cree XM-L U2, also at a very attractive price. Apparently DX has been selling some JETBeam models as far back as 2008 but I'd never noticed previously.


----------



## blackFFM (Jul 9, 2013)

JetskiMark said:


> Yes. An unprotected 18350 fits perfectly and is brighter than when using a primary.




Would there be a difference in output between a 16340 IMR and 18350 IMR?


----------



## aau007 (Jul 9, 2013)

blackFFM said:


> Would there be a difference in output between a 16340 IMR and 18350 IMR?



Technically yes. IMR18350 has a lower IR than IMR16340. Not sure if you can visually tell the difference though. People use 18350 for the higher capacity over 16340. 700mah vs 550mah


----------



## Bumble (Jul 9, 2013)

EZO said:


> For whatever it's worth I noticed that on 6/28/13 DX (of all places) started offering some (apparently) genuine JETBeams including the 500 Lumen OP version of the RRT01 for $66.70 (SKU: 224150). They've also got the JETBeam DDR30 XM-L U3 for the _killer price_ of $192.10 as well as the JETBeam DDC25 Cree XM-L U2, also at a very attractive price. Apparently DX has been selling some JETBeam models as far back as 2008 but I'd never noticed previously.



jetbeam rrt-01 500 lumen is $50 at WB with coupon ( they also have the xml2).... and ddr30 is $152 with coupon.


----------



## NickBose (Jul 11, 2013)

Bumble said:


> jetbeam rrt-01 500 lumen is $50 at WB with coupon ( they also have the xml2).... and ddr30 is $152 with coupon.



I paid for the XML version at Wallbuys but got the XML2 upgraded 600 lumen version (with OP reflector and shorter clip)! Maybe the packing staff got confused or maybe the old XML stock ran out?


It's such a joy to use this light. I want all my light from now come with an infinite variable ring. The ring also feels much better than the V11R that I tried and full control on one ring suits me better than a 2 control system with a tail switch and a ring (like in the new Nitecore SRT). But of course each to his own.


----------



## moeman (Jul 12, 2013)

I got mine from HKequipment today. It is nice. Like the OP reflector, not that impressed with the clip. Overall pretty happy.


----------



## ragnarok164 (Jul 12, 2013)

I just got mine from HKE today as well. I really like it so far. Using it with a CR123 right now. Waiting on a 16340 to arrive. Can anyone recommend a good protected 18340 that is not one of those ****fire brand? Thanks!


----------



## moeman (Jul 12, 2013)

ragnarok164 said:


> I just got mine from HKE today as well. I really like it so far. Using it with a CR123 right now. Waiting on a 16340 to arrive. Can anyone recommend a good protected 18340 that is not one of those ****fire brand? Thanks!



I would get AW IMR 18350's.


----------



## ragnarok164 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks, and store to recommend? I found some on oveready, any experience with them?


----------



## peterharvey73 (Jul 13, 2013)

Get them directly from AW himself: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...0-IMR18350-IMR18490-IMR18650-IMR26500-*Part-2; remember to register with at least a different password for cpfmarketplace.


----------



## moeman (Jul 13, 2013)

Oveready, lighthound, cpfm all are good places to get them.


----------



## ragnarok164 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks the the help! I just ordered 2 AW IMR 18350 from lighthound for my RRT-01 and EYE10. :thumbsup:


----------



## blackFFM (Jul 14, 2013)

moeman said:


> not that impressed with the clip




What's wrong with the clip? Too flimsy?


----------



## moeman (Jul 14, 2013)

blackFFM said:


> What's wrong with the clip? Too flimsy?




Very cheap and flimsy. It will easily bend. :/


----------



## moeman (Jul 15, 2013)

This is my fix.


----------



## alex21 (Jul 15, 2013)

What's the lumen count now, guys?
880 lumens of blinding ice cold white light off a freshly charged IMR 18350?


----------



## cyclesport (Jul 15, 2013)

alex21 said:


> What's the lumen count now, guys?
> 880 lumens of blinding ice cold white light off a freshly charged IMR 18350?



lol...I don't have a lightbox but in output terms mine seems only slightly brighter with 16340 ICRs/18350 IMRs respectively compared to my old XM-L RRT-01 (same batteries) and almost identical to the EYE 10, also XM-L but it always seemed driven harder than the old RRT-01. Kinda surprised since most XM-L2 lights I have so far are noticeably brighter than their XM-L counterparts, especially in the same lights...and in the new RRT-01 it almost seems JetBeam has tweaked the driver to keep it from being too bright...perhaps to mitigate heat...which is fine since it's still bright as hell on Li-ions. One really good trait about the new RRT-01 XM-L2 is that mine is a noticeably warmer tint with almost no green at all compared to the 1st gen RRT-01 & EYE 10! Still cool at (guessing) 6200/6300k as opposed to the very cool older lights at around 6800/7000k so I'm very pleasantly surprised in that regard.


----------



## wally123 (Jul 15, 2013)

EZO said:


> Could somebody elaborate on the FASTECH CPF discount? I don't see them on the list of dealers offering CPF discount codes over at the MarketPlace and searching both CPF and CPFMP doesn't turn up anything either. I was just about to place an order with FASTECH when I noticed their discount mentioned in this thread. Thanks!
> 
> Edit: Never mind.....I figured it out. My Bad.... FASTTECH has two Ts, not one. I finally found a 5/16/13 post from Greta who was responding to someone with the same question I had. She said, _"FastTech has not even logged into the MP since January. Their advertising subscription expired and despite efforts to contact them, they have not responded or renewed."_ (Apparently, Greta misspelled Fasttech too!" )




I'm looking to buy the rrt01 600lm. I've searched for the FastTech CPF discount code but could not find it. Please PM the FastTech coupon code.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jul 15, 2013)

JetskiMark said:


> Does anyone have both the XM-L and the XM-L2 versions of the RRT-01?
> 
> I know that you will probably not be able to detect the additional 100 lumens with your bare eyes.
> 
> ...



I think it wouldn't be that hard to remove the unwanted extra detentes by filling them in with arctic silver thermal epoxy.


----------



## FlashKat (Jul 16, 2013)

I can't send you a PM. I think your post count is too low.


wally123 said:


> I'm looking to buy the rrt01 600lm. I've searched for the FastTech CPF discount code but could not find it. Please PM the FastTech coupon code.


----------



## JetskiMark (Jul 16, 2013)

Fireclaw18 said:


> I think it wouldn't be that hard to remove the unwanted extra detentes by filling them in with arctic silver thermal epoxy.



I thought about doing something to that effect but that is as far as I got. I like the RRT-01 much more because of the infinite sub-lumen levels.


----------



## wally123 (Jul 17, 2013)

FlashKat said:


> I can't send you a PM. I think your post count is too low.




Thanks. I did find wallbuys sells the light for $64.80 after applying a 10% coupon. But I think fasttech had a better price at $55 with the coupon ?


----------



## aau007 (Jul 17, 2013)

wally123 said:


> Thanks. I did find wallbuys sells the light for $64.80 after applying a 10% coupon. But I think fasttech had a better price at $55 with the coupon ?


WB, yes. FT, nope, at least not anymore.


----------



## alex21 (Jul 18, 2013)

Mmm.. wallbuys, another store with free shipping goodies. I thought it was some yank store like wallmart.. hehe
Yeah FT used to have this and some other lights cheap as but price went up accross the board it seems :mecry:


----------



## Bumble (Jul 18, 2013)

@ aau007 and alex 21 .... PM sent


----------



## FlashKat (Jul 18, 2013)

Let us know if you got it for $55.00 from Fasttech.


wally123 said:


> Thanks. I did find wallbuys sells the light for $64.80 after applying a 10% coupon. But I think fasttech had a better price at $55 with the coupon ?


----------



## aau007 (Jul 18, 2013)

I guess the major concern with buying the rrt01 from FT is whether you are gauranteed to get the xml2 version since they are not updating the web site. I know people have been getting the xml2 but unless FT updates their web site, you are officially buying the 500 lumes xml version. You know how they say "past experiences do not gaurantee future results"? If you order from the web site, expecting a xml2 but receive the stated xml, you really have no recourse.


FT has now updated the item descriptions and pictures.


----------



## ragnarok164 (Jul 22, 2013)

:rock:I am happy to report the AW 18350 battery fits and the output is brighter than with my NL166


----------



## hivoltage (Jul 23, 2013)

Anybody know where I can get a new glass lens for my RRT01....I dropped mine and it broke:-(


----------



## EZO (Jul 23, 2013)

hivoltage said:


> Anybody know where I can get a new glass lens for my RRT01....I dropped mine and it broke:-(



Bummer! Sorry to hear of your misfortune. Try flashlightlens.com. They may have what you need.
(The new UCLp AR acrylic lens properties look very interesting.)


----------



## blackFFM (Aug 8, 2013)

ragnarok164 said:


> :rock:I am happy to report the AW 18350 battery fits and the output is brighter than with my NL166



Would be interesting if the 18650 IMR is brighter than 16340 IMR. Did you measure the increase in output?


BTW Anybody noticed that the clip isn't made of titanium anymore. At least mine is magnetic.


----------



## H2oplayer (Aug 8, 2013)

I have the original RRT01 and want to pick up a couple of more. Great light! I am looking for the discount codes but have not found them, anyone care to share?


----------



## ragnarok164 (Aug 8, 2013)

blackFFM said:


> Would be interesting if the 18650 IMR is brighter than 16340 IMR. Did you measure the increase in output?
> 
> 
> BTW Anybody noticed that the clip isn't made of titanium anymore. At least mine is magnetic.



Sorry, I don't have a way to measure the output. But, using a EYE10 as reference, I compared the lMR 18350 and lCR 16340 and the lMR is slightly brighter. You will not notice that unless you compared them side by side.


----------



## oRAirwolf (Aug 8, 2013)

H2oplayer said:


> I have the original RRT01 and want to pick up a couple of more. Great light! I am looking for the discount codes but have not found them, anyone care to share?



If you make a ticket with Fasttech, they will tell you the non MAP price and refund the difference to you after you purchase it. That is what tgey did for me.


----------

